# Mitzi 17 Build



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

sweet man, keep them coming


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Don't ya just love the smell of freshly spread resin? Good luck with the new ride.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

do these 17s take a chop well ?


----------



## cwebb (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes, they do take a chop pretty well. They are a little heavier than some of the other skiffs in the 17 foot range.


----------



## cwebb (Jul 30, 2013)

They finished it up today and its on the truck headed to Florida to get rigged.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks really nice.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Congratulations, she's a beaut!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I lusted over Mitzi skiffs years ago but never got one had I it would have cost less than my current flats boat but then I would have missed al the fun if restoration....


----------



## cwebb (Jul 30, 2013)

Permitchaser, I have always wanted to do a restoration but I know I would never have had the time to complete it. Probably no better feeling that fishing out of a boat that you put all of that time in.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Chris. I worked on getting the gas tank tied down today and still have lots more to do but can't wait to get it to the water


----------



## roel02 (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice looking Mitzi for sure!  Are u getting a binnacle for your controls or a side mount?  I like the look of a binnacle mounted on the console but wish mine were mounted on the side.  Just a thought.  On my Mitzi the clearance between the 13" steering wheel and the Throttle is maybe 1/4".  I'm either getting aside mount or Lavorsi controls so that I have room for a power knob on the wheel.  I bring it up b/c I see you haven't rigged up the console yet.  Good luck.  Love my Mitzi.


----------



## cwebb (Jul 30, 2013)

Marshfly, I am getting the side mount. I saw one the other way and you crushed your knuckles when using the knob. Made my decision easy!! Do you have tabs on your Mitzi? I didn't get them but wonder if I will need them. Not a big issue, I can always add them if needed?


----------



## roel02 (Sep 24, 2013)

Yep.  Nuckle Crusher in a bad way. Lol.  
I do have trim tabs but they came on the boat.  Honestly the best addition I think I've added is a Cavitation plate by Stiffy.  I have a Yamaha F70 and with the addition of the cavi plate it jumps up in a hurry.  I also feel like I can stay on plane at lower speeds.  Not sure if you would need this or not but I am located in Texas and its a huge help in my opinion.  Link below.  Looks like you'll be done just in time for summer/poon season.  Good timing!  

http://stiffypushpoles.com/shawwing-cavitation-plate/shawwing-cavitation-plates


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Bob's make a stabilizer plate for $99 works just as good....just say'en


----------



## roel02 (Sep 24, 2013)

Almost purchased the Bobs but if you look at the designs they are totally different.  Stiffys is probably twice the size and angles downward cupping the water around it.  It wraps around the entire lower unit and no holes are drilled into the lower unit at all.  It is pressure fit and 2 plates are bolted and sandwiched together.  Hard to explain, kind of have to see it in person.  Its certainly not the cheapest (prob most expensive) or the sexiest looking plate, but it works/performs extremely well.  My .02


----------



## cwebb (Jul 30, 2013)

I will take a look at the plates you guys mentioned. I have always had trim tabs before (Key West Stealth and Shearwater) and I used them but not a whole lot. Guess I will run it and see if it needs anything else. Timing is pretty good, wish I had it a few weeks ago. Would have had a chance to run down to the keys for a short weekend. But our tarpon don't come in until later summer and our peak sight fishing for reds isn't until August. Until then, I will travel down to the keys for 2 weeks and fish locally.


----------



## Tarponator (Mar 17, 2009)

I've had my Mitzi for about 5 years or so and don't have tabs or a plate, they both could help but I've never really needed them. I'm running an Etec 50. Great looking skiff!!


----------



## cwebb (Jul 30, 2013)

Picked the new boat up yesterday.  Have to say, it looks really good.  Everything turned out perfect.  Ran it for 4 hours yesterday and I have a 10 hour break in period for the engine.  Cruises nicely around 27-30 and top speed was 36 on the GPS.  Here are a few pics.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Always liked these. One of the nicest and cleanest I've seen. Congrats my friend!


----------



## landlord2401 (Feb 19, 2013)

I am about to put a trolling motor on my Mitzi 16. What thrust and length did you go with. Can't make my mind up between the 55# or 70# thrust.


----------



## cwebb (Jul 30, 2013)

I just put the Minn Kota 55# with the 54" shaft. I was in some strong currents yesterday and it was perfect. Also, I did not want anything bigger because of the battery weight. I don't think you would want anything bigger for the 16.


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

Nice looking skiff ... congrats.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Always like those Mitz's


----------

